# Secret Service Assault Vehicle



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

As the title reads... Looks pretty sweet guys!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGGPeLRhwss&feature=related


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow.. best not screw with them!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Uh!!!:yield:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool,The title is wrong. Dillon aero built about 25 of those for VIP's, and Defense contractors. Though I wouldnt be amazed if the secret service ordered some or buil there own.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> Cool,The title is wrong. Dillon aero built about 25 of those for VIP's, and Defense contractors. Though I wouldnt be amazed if the secret service ordered some or buil there own.


Is the Secret Service a defense contractor?


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

No they are a government agency. Defense contractors are like Blackwater inc. They primarily keep VIP's safe, but also train police and military personnel.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Uh!!!:yield:


you got that right


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

:mg:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> No they are a government agency. Defense contractors are like Blackwater inc. They primarily keep VIP's safe, but also train police and military personnel.


Okay thanks.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Is the Secret Service a defense contractor?


Defense contractors are basically civilians with guns that the government hires to do work so soldiers can fight. You know-security, transporting equipment, etc. Secret service are kind of like cops except they sort of operate to maintain national security. Hence the name.

Edit:234 got most of it haha.


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks so AWESOME and I think I'll avoid getting into trouble with them any time soon, but to be entirely honest with you I think it's such a pitty that people have to have guns attached to cars to maintain peace....secondly I think that the dude who built that car needs to put a trough under the gun to collect the empty bullet cases intead of them falling all over the car and scratchng the paint. 

TaNz


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tan-Tan said:


> It looks so AWESOME and I think I'll avoid getting into trouble with them any time soon, but to be entirely honest with you I think it's such a pitty that people have to have guns attached to cars to maintain peace....secondly I think that the dude who built that car needs to put a trough under the gun to collect the empty bullet cases intead of them falling all over the car and scratchng the paint.
> 
> TaNz


Great points.... but I bet GM put some type of coating over that paint.... maybe not though.... I should get one of those for bunny blasting. :tongue:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

O YA!!!:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man i want one of those lol


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Great points.... but I bet GM put some type of coating over that paint.... maybe not though.... I should get one of those for bunny blasting. :tongue:


that would be so fun.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Tan-Tan said:


> It looks so AWESOME and I think I'll avoid getting into trouble with them any time soon, but to be entirely honest with you I think it's such a pitty that people have to have guns attached to cars to maintain peace....secondly I think that the dude who built that car needs to put a trough under the gun to collect the empty bullet cases intead of them falling all over the car and scratchng the paint.
> 
> TaNz


Honestly, if they are in a situation were they need to use the mini gun, I dont really think the paint is high up on the priority list with them:tongue:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Living in Phoenix gives me a chance to hit Dillon a lot....and yes, I also reload a ton as well. Let's just say that I go there just a little too much.

The Dillon SUV mentioned is used by various governmental agencies, and is also in use at some of our nuclear power plants for perimeter security. 

The film shown in the YouTube link was predominantly shot in the area behind Dillon Precision's manufacturing facility at the Scottsdale Air Park. The desert shot shown overhead was filmed in a desert area that is supposedly owned by Mike Dillon for his machine gun shoots he does.

The majority of those rounds shot were 7.62x51 blanks. This allowed the film crew to shoot in a light industrial area without making anyone blink an eye....it is Dillon after all.

Do a YouTube search for "Dillon M134A" and you'll get some more cool ones, including helicopter mounted variants blowing bits out of cars on the ground.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, duh. Mythbusters also featured that same SUV and another Dillon M134A mounted on a HMMWV.

Look for the "Fish in a Barrel" and "Cutting down a tree with a machine gun" episodes.

-Steve


----------



## dave71 (Jun 15, 2007)

Beastmaster said:


> Oh, duh. Mythbusters also featured that same SUV and another Dillon M134A mounted on a HMMWV.
> 
> Look for the "Fish in a Barrel" and "Cutting down a tree with a machine gun" episodes.
> 
> -Steve


Yeah that episode was shown in Australia not to long ago,great veiwing,awsome gun,i think they said it shot 3000 rounds per minute or something like that.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep. It's a rate of 3000 rounds/minute, and the standard magazine is a 3000 round magazine.

Very impressive. It's funny - Mike Dillon originally got a GE M134 as a "fun gun". Now he has a whole side business (if you can call Dillon Aero a "side business") rebuilding and making M134's.

-Steve


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Crazy thing is there is a variant that pumps out 6000 RPM. It has always been a dream of mine to light something up with a minigun.

Oh yeah and Beastmaster, you are lucky you live close to Dillion Precision. I am big into reloading and Dillion is were I get most of my reloading equipment.


----------

